# Internet Radio



## dodokiller (28. April 2004)

Also meine Frage ist..Ich würd gern nen internet radio machen.aber der upload is zu wenig .ich möchte bei mir ein lied im stream abspiele das auf einen webserver übertragen wird und von da abgerufen werden kann ..weil der hat ja genug bandbreie....der webserver soll quasi den stram verteilen wie ist das möglich


greetz dodokiller


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. April 2004)

RealServer kann das  Dürfte aber zu teuer sein.

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken über die notwendigen Abgaben etc. gemacht? Denn ansonsten dürfte das Internet-Radio nicht legal sein - ausser Du verwendest eigene Songs.


----------



## dodokiller (28. April 2004)

jaja ich verwende eigene songs ...aba womit geht das RealServer sagst du


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

dodokiller: Beim Erstellen eines Beitrages resp. dem Antworten siehst du folgenden roten Kasten, der nicht ohne Grund eingebaut wurde!


> Bitte achte unbedingt auf Deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Beiträge mit durchgehender Kleinschreibung, Chatsprache und/oder mangelhafter Struktur werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
> Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. April 2004)

Such mal im Google  nach RealServer. Den wirst Du Dir vermutlich aber nicht leisten können.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre Shoutcast. Ob Du damit aber die Geschichte so realisieren kannst wie Du willst kann ich nicht sagen.

Informationen zu ShoutCast gibt es hier.


----------



## dodokiller (28. April 2004)

Shoutcast habe ich shcon benutzt, aber kann es nich realisieren.Trotzdem Danke


----------

